# Guinea Pig Noise Confusion



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I have my guinea pig on my chest, where he is most comfortable, an he starts making happy noises. But he also chatters his teeth while making the happy noises. So wheeking=good but chattering=bad. My boy is sending some seriously mixed messages. Can anyone help me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chattering can be good or bad, just like with rats. It's either a sign of stress of contentment, and if it's accompanied by wheeking it's a happy sound. No mixed messages.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Rumy's right, teeth chattering can be good or bad. I read somewhere that really loud chattering is bad, and soft chattering is good. But i think it can go either way.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok thank you so much I just was wondering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

